# wav.-datei als mail verschicken



## eiswerk (12. November 2004)

sers miteinander,

habe ein kleines "großes" prob... ich möchte eine sound-datei (wav) als mail-anhang verschicken (vor allen dingen so, das sie von einem üblichen player gelesen werden kann!), aber sie bringt stolze 75 MB auf die waage, also zum verschicken mehr als ungeeignet. zippen bringt nicht viel, das macht sie ca. 4MB kleiner...
wer kann mir da weiterhelfen?

danke im voraus für eure mühe!


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (12. November 2004)

eiswerk am 12.11.2004 13:35 schrieb:
			
		

> sers miteinander,
> 
> habe ein kleines "großes" prob... ich möchte eine sound-datei (wav) als mail-anhang verschicken (vor allen dingen so, das sie von einem üblichen player gelesen werden kann!), aber sie bringt stolze 75 MB auf die waage, also zum verschicken mehr als ungeeignet. zippen bringt nicht viel, das macht sie ca. 4MB kleiner...
> wer kann mir da weiterhelfen?
> ...



Ich würde die Datei in eine MP3-Datei von guter Qualität (192 und mehr) umwandeln, dann mit Winrar das Archiv teilen und häppchenweise verschicken.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Herr-Sengele (12. November 2004)

eiswerk am 12.11.2004 13:35 schrieb:
			
		

> sers miteinander,
> 
> habe ein kleines "großes" prob... ich möchte eine sound-datei (wav) als mail-anhang verschicken (vor allen dingen so, das sie von einem üblichen player gelesen werden kann!), aber sie bringt stolze 75 MB auf die waage, also zum verschicken mehr als ungeeignet. zippen bringt nicht viel, das macht sie ca. 4MB kleiner...
> wer kann mir da weiterhelfen?
> ...




ich kenne kaum email provider die 75mb große anhänge zulassen. Befürchte als wav wirst die nicht verschicken können. Komprimierung auf mp3 oder wma ist ausgeschlossen?

edit:
4 Antworten in den ersten drei Minuten und 3 davon sagen das gleiche 
pcg-forum, da werden sie schnell und sicher geholfen.


----------



## HanFred (12. November 2004)

eiswerk am 12.11.2004 13:35 schrieb:
			
		

> sers miteinander,
> 
> habe ein kleines "großes" prob... ich möchte eine sound-datei (wav) als mail-anhang verschicken (vor allen dingen so, das sie von einem üblichen player gelesen werden kann!), aber sie bringt stolze 75 MB auf die waage, also zum verschicken mehr als ungeeignet. zippen bringt nicht viel, das macht sie ca. 4MB kleiner...
> wer kann mir da weiterhelfen?
> ...



geteiltes archiv machen und 15-30 mails schicken


----------



## Herbboy (12. November 2004)

eiswerk am 12.11.2004 13:35 schrieb:
			
		

> sers miteinander,
> 
> habe ein kleines "großes" prob... ich möchte eine sound-datei (wav) als mail-anhang verschicken (vor allen dingen so, das sie von einem üblichen player gelesen werden kann!), aber sie bringt stolze 75 MB auf die waage, also zum verschicken mehr als ungeeignet. zippen bringt nicht viel, das macht sie ca. 4MB kleiner...
> wer kann mir da weiterhelfen?
> ...


was meinst du mit einem "üblichen player"? 

mach einfach ne mp3 draus, das kann jeder softwareplayer abspielen, das umwandeln geht zB mit cdex. such mal per suchfunktion unter software nach "cdex", da findest du sicher auch mal ne beschreibung, wie es genau geht. ich hab das jedenfalls bestimmt schon mal genau erklärt. 

wenn du CDplayer oder so was meinst: man kann die datei natürlich auch wieder zurückwandeln.

*edit* musst noch was warten, wenn du die suchfunktion nutzen willst - da geht im moment nur themensuche, nicht aber volltextsuche...


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (12. November 2004)

Herbboy am 12.11.2004 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> eiswerk am 12.11.2004 13:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ihr seid alle sooo langsam  

MfG Jimini


----------



## HanFred (12. November 2004)

Herbboy am 12.11.2004 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du CDplayer oder so was meinst: man kann die datei natürlich auch wieder zurückwandeln.



genau. dann entstehen natürlich verluste wegen dedr kompression, aber wenn die bitrate hoch genug ist, hört nicht mal ein musikprofi einen unterschied. 192 oder 256kb/s und gut is.


----------



## HanFred (12. November 2004)

Jimini_Grillwurst am 12.11.2004 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seid alle sooo langsam
> 
> MfG Jimini



Jimini böse und gemein!


----------



## eiswerk (12. November 2004)

Jimini_Grillwurst am 12.11.2004 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> eiswerk am 12.11.2004 13:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



danke für eure tipps... habe es jetzt als mp3 (192kbit) gespeichert und bin schon bei 10,5 MB angelangt... wie funzt das teilen eines archivs bei winzip?
sorry, aber ich benutze das nicht alle tage... *gg*


----------



## HanFred (12. November 2004)

eiswerk am 12.11.2004 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> danke für eure tipps... habe es jetzt als mp3 (192kbit) gespeichert und bin schon bei 10,5 MB angelangt... wie funzt das teilen eines archivs bei winzip?
> sorry, aber ich benutze das nicht alle tage... *gg*



benutz WinRAR oder WinACE, die sind um längen besser. die können auch zip, dass der emprfänger keine probleme haben sollte (man kann auch exe-dateien erstellen, die filtern viele mailprogramme aber raus).
kannst du nicht die grösse anpassen oder so ähnlich? dann würde es automatisch in mehrere archive dieser grösse aufgeteilt. aber ich bin nicht sicher, ob WinZip das kann.


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (12. November 2004)

eiswerk am 12.11.2004 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> wie funzt das teilen eines archivs bei winzip?



Benutz mal lieber WinRAR:
Rechtsklick auf die Datei -> Add to archive -> Compression auf "Best" -> Split to volumes auf... hmm... Ich würde maximal 5MB nehmen, das ist eigentlich die übliche maximale Dateigröße (mal von Ausnahmen abgesehen) -> "5000000" (Wenn du es genauer haben willst, rechne mit 1024)


----------

